
Apple adds queue time, contact info to iPhone developer pages - _pius
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/08/01/apple-adds-queue-time-contact-info-to-iphone-developer-pages/
======
chaosmachine
The phrasing is a bit ambiguous.

 _96% of applications are being approved within 14 days_

They don't say "approved or denied" just "approved".

------
nirmal
Admitting that there is a problem is hopefully a first step to fixing it.

------
zackham
Just in time to make their response to the FCC less scandalous.

~~~
m_eiman
The FCC stuff has nothing to with the App Store approval process, of course.
That's about AT&T abusing its monopoly on access to/from the iPhone (and
hopefully any mobile device).

------
transburgh
Is any one seeing this? I'm still don't have the feature

